# Relocation with family



## ChitsMukuks (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi Guys 
I'm currently married to a South African wife and we live in Namibia. We are trying to relocate back to SA but not sure what the easiest method of doing that could be? 
Is there any advice on the forum?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

ChitsMukuks said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm currently married to a South African wife and we live in Namibia. We are trying to relocate back to SA but not sure what the easiest method of doing that could be?
> Is there any advice on the forum?


You can get a spouse visa on the strength of our marriage to a South African woman. Check out the document requirement on the VFS website. If you are married for more than 5 years you can even apply for permanent residence soon as the spouse visa is out.


----------

